# Physical Types



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

I would never date a guy unless he had a very captivating heart and mind, but that doesn't stop me from finding specific physical traits more attractive than others. I think everybody has a "type" that they find most physically attractive, whether or not that influences their dating choices. Feel free to use the "form" that I'm writing below, or just describe what you think is sexy, disregarding personality. (I believe I already saw a similar thread for personality types, so I figured I'd create this one.)
*Hair: *Dark. Darker the better. Also not long enough to rival mine, but preferably not buzz-cut short. You need something to run your fingers through!
*Eyes: *Any color, but pretty. I tend to go for guys with unusually small or unusually large eyes, for some reason.
*Height:* I'm almost 5'8", so I prefer a guy who isn't shorter than me. It is nice to be with a guy who's not a whole lot taller, though, because then you don't have to pull him down to you to kiss him. :tongue: So I'd say 5'8"-5'10" is what I usually go for (albeit, my current boyfriend is over 6 feet tall).
*Weight: *I've got to be honest, I love chunky guys. I want a guy who's about twice my size around the waist, at least. They're such teddy bears, and I like cushion when I hug people. :crazy:
*Facial features: *Dimples. Sideburns (OMG). A little bit of facial hair, if he can pull it off well, but not a full beard and mustache. Not too many freckles. Big smile with unique teeth. Thick lips. Yum. :laughing:
*Below-the-face features (you all should probably keep it pretty clean for the kiddies, though :tongue: *Big arms--not necessarily muscular, just not pencil-thin; I like feeling really surrounded when a guy hugs me. Not too much hair on chest or back, especially since this guy should theoretically be dark-haired (eew, lol). Strong-looking back (why that is particularly sexy to me, I don't know). Cute butt--no particular type I go for, just cute. roud:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I guess that means I'm off your list. It makes me feel short.:tongue:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I guess that means I'm off your list. It makes me feel short.:tongue:


ROFL, and I'm the shortest person in my immediate family, too. :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

sunshine said:


> ROFL, and I'm the shortest person in my immediate family, too. :tongue:


I'm the same height as my younger sister (who's still growing). I'm one inch too short.:tongue:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I'm the same height as my younger sister (who's still growing). I'm one inch too short.:tongue:


*snaps* Sucks for you! :tongue:

That was so mean of me, lol. :crazy:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

Oh, that is a cool idea for a thread. Awesome, sunshine. 
I wanna try too. o.o

*Hair:* I am not especially picky, but I seem to drift towards people with brown hair. Not too short and either styled up like Dean (see avatar) or more longer like...well, Sam. 

*Eyes:* Oooh, I love eyes. I like whatever is awesome to look at. Fascinating / interesting eyes. Color preferences...not really. Most people either had special brown or greenish. Occasionally turquoise.

*Height:* I am only 5'3'' so whatever is taller. Should be quite easy I guess. Then again, if the guy was smaller I wouldn't mind too much. 

*Weight:* I so do NOT care. As long as the person is still able to go outside with me, I am fine. And of course, as long as s/he is not in any pain. I would not want that. 

*Facial features:* Not a tooooo big fan of bigass beards, but in the end it is the guys choice. Whatever fits him. (I do not have to specify for girls here, do I? If they have a fuzzy beard or however the Hell those are called: I do not mind too much. It's not that one can do much about the place where hair grows. *shrug* But it would be preferred to keep it clean in such a special case. )

*Body Physique:* I have nothing against some arm-muscles; but if not available, I won't be sad. As long as one is not superbuffed up, it's okay. 

Hehe, that was fun, sunshine. :tongue:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

I know Sunshine, you're biased against short people.:tongue:
At least I fit into one person's list.:tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I know Sunshine, you're biased against short people.:tongue:


Now I am curious how "short" you are. <_<



mcgooglian said:


> At least I fit into one person's list.:tongue:


Oh? Like whose? =P


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

vanWinchester said:


> Now I am curious how "short" you are. <_<


I'm only 5'7" which is 1 inch below the minimum for Sunshine.:tongue:



vanWinchester said:


> Oh? Like whose? =P


Let's use our T powers of elimination here. There are only 2 lists here, I don't fit into Sunshine's, so whose list do I fit into?:tongue:


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I'm only 5'7" which is 1 inch below the minimum for Sunshine.:tongue:


Whoa, perfect! <3
Err, I mean...Hai! .///.



mcgooglian said:


> Let's use our T powers of elimination here. There are only 2 lists here, I don't fit into Sunshine's, so whose list do I fit into?:tongue:


Psssh, you know I was kidding. I know you fit my list. I think. <_<
=P

McG, we should move back to the other thread. We derail stuff like Hell. xD


----------



## principii (Jul 9, 2009)

OOoooohhh.... I'm in a weird mood. This sounds fun... hope I'm not hijacking with my ambivalent post. 

Sadly (lol) I am already married. So I am having issues. LOL, just issues answering this thread (don't get any ideas...) 'course, this could potentially make me capable of firing off some random list of "not-too-tall-not-too-short" numberless, hairless (lol) quantifications (?) (!) that others will soon be clamoring over. (errrrrrrrrrrr, yeah right.)

ANYHOW. :crazy:

Because I LIKE this list, and I am a FAN of daydreaming with no obviously horrible repercussions on my marriage :laughing: ... here goes. Ahem.

*Hair:* Longer than shorter. Color unimportant. 
Daydream: brownish.
*Eyes:* Big. 
Daydream: blue.
*Height:* Tall, but not too-too tall. Um, nothing *over* 6'2". 
Daydream: 6'2" 
*Weight:* Okay, due to a personal history with weight loss, and then gain, and then loss, and then ... um, yeah. This is a weighty (okay, barely worth an lol...) I mean, loaded question. I pass. :blushed:
Daydream: less is more...
*Facial features:* Me likey goatees. :happy:
Daydream: yeah. Goatee. 
*Body Physique:* Musclesssssss... yum, precioussss, yesssss. 
Daydream: ibid. 


FOR THE RECORD: Hubby has a goatee. And a few muscles. And big, darling brown eyes. And he's an INTJ. And no, he's not for sale. Oh yeah, AND he's 6'1.5". No joke. He makah me cwazy. :crazy:


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I'm only 5'7" which is 1 inch below the minimum for Sunshine.:tongue:


Don't feel bad. I don't fit in either. Apparently my 5'11" is too tall.


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> Don't feel bad. I don't fit in either. Apparently my 5'11" is too tall.


I don't consider that to be too tall, then again I'm used to hanging out with quite a few people who are over 6' tall. At least I can pass off as younger than I am so i can get discounts.:tongue:


----------



## Marino (Jun 26, 2009)

Her. <3 roud:


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Hehe, that was fun, sunshine. :tongue:


 Heehee, it really was. :laughing:



mcgooglian said:


> I know Sunshine, you're biased against short people.:tongue:


Yep. That's why I once went out with a guy who was two inches shorter than me. :tongue:



DeadDove said:


> Don't feel bad. I don't fit in either. Apparently my 5'11" is too tall.


Don't tell my boyfriend that. His 6'2"-ness might get sad about himself. :crazy:


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> I don't consider that to be too tall, then again I'm used to hanging out with quite a few people who are over 6' tall. At least I can pass off as younger than I am so i can get discounts.:tongue:


Look again at the OP...clearly 5'8-5'10" is preferred...I wonder now how tall Roland787 is...I think this might be ISTP discrimination or something.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Don't tell my boyfriend that. His 6'2"-ness might get sad about himself. :crazy:


I'm sure he knows he is either the rebound boyfriend or the transition boyfriend, much like the movie Good Luck Chuck, until you meet the 5'8" growth spurting 5'10" lad of your dreams.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> I'm sure he knows he is either the rebound boyfriend or the transition boyfriend, much like the movie Good Luck Chuck, until you meet the 5'8" growth spurting 5'10" lad of your dreams.


ROFL. Doubtful. The funny thing is that he has a lot of the physical traits I listed in my original post. Like most of them. :crazy:


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

DeadDove said:


> Look again at the OP...clearly 5'8-5'10" is preferred...I wonder now how tall Roland787 is...I think this might be ISTP discrimination or something.


Oh yes, you are too tall.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Oh yes, you are too tall.


I guess all the "too tall" guys could still date me. Well, or also the "too short" ones. I am sooo not picky about body-traits. :tongue:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

0_o;; 

Well let's see... Am I the first to make a list on girls? ^_^

*Hair: *I tend to like either wild colors (like bright vibrant blues, greens, purples, reds, etc.) or black. I have occasionally found myself liking blond hair, but only if it's natural. The dyed blond looks too... blond? xD
*Eyes:* I love green eyes the most, but I tend to really get into the actual shape of your eyes, rather than the color. I like wide eyes the most. 
*Weight:* While I do find some slim girls to be sexy, for the most part, I prefer girls that look like real girls. I like curvy, vulumptious women, but that isn't to say I won't date a skinny girl. ^_^;; I am all about equal opportunity with girls, lol. Seriously though, thin girls are okay. Without getting into it, I tend to like a well-rounded B or C cup and a butt that is porportional. XD
*Height:* I like to stay within a few inchs of my own height. If my partner is too much taller, I feel like I'm a midget. If they are too much shorter, I'm probably dating a child and should be choosing my jail cell accessories... ^_^ I'm only 5'2 (ALMOST 5'3!!!)
*Facial Features:* I love eyes and I love mouths. I'm not very particular, but once I see something I like... well that's that. I especially like wide eyes and cute lips. 
*Body Physique:* I'm pretty sure I covered most of this in the weight section. I don't like hard-defined muscles in women. I don't mind being physically active and healthy, but I'd rather you still had a soft curvature to your body.


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> I guess all the "too tall" guys could still date me. Well, or also the "too short" ones. I am sooo not picky about body-traits. :tongue:


that's cool...too bad most girls I know are into fashion traits...


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> that's cool...too bad most girls I know are into fashion traits...


Fashion traits? What you mean like girls wanting guys to dress in a certain way?


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Fashion traits? What you mean like girls wanting guys to dress in a certain way?


No. Like starring at my shoes...apparently women aren't used to seeing a Mexican wearing size 12 white n red And1's :tongue:


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Vanny beat me to it. Fashion traits?

ETA: Dang, you both beat me to it! ^_^;;


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

DeadDove said:


> No. Like starring at my shoes...apparently women aren't used to seeing a Mexican wearing size 12 white n red And1's :tongue:


Oooh, I see now. Haha. Well, it sure is unusual, but who cares. I sure don't. Then again, I am...different (aka weird =P). 
Plus, personally, I am probably habituated to such views. Many guys I know have big shoe sizes. =3


----------



## DeadDove (May 28, 2009)

You guys are too easy to mess with...I wonder who will find the pic first...

Well I'm going to go see what's going on around town. Got 2.5 weeks of vacation to kill. Later.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Can I just interject that I am completely lost?! 

Anyhow, maybe I'm weird... I don't think I've ever even noticed shoes before.... >_>;;


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

Who needs shoes? My little piggies like their freedom.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Who needs shoes? My little piggies like their freedom.



Thank you, my lil toesies hate to be confined in shoes! 

Although, I always find it weird that whenever I walk on the beach, I am almost guaranteed to run into at least one person to compliment how pretty my feet are. 0_o They are just feet....!


----------



## mcgooglian (Nov 12, 2008)

imru2 said:


> Thank you, my lil toesies hate to be confined in shoes!
> 
> Although, I always find it weird that whenever I walk on the beach, I am almost guaranteed to run into at least one person to compliment how pretty my feet are. 0_o They are just feet....!


I know what you mean, even in the winter I'll still wear flip flops occasionally. They just like the fresh air.

My feet = not pretty so no compliments for me. I do find complimenting feet to be weird though.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

mcgooglian said:


> Who needs shoes? My little piggies like their freedom.


Agreed. I'm barefoot as much as I can since a kid. Then again, my feet are something like my body-warmth-regulators. If I am warm, all I have to do is to keep the feet cool; then the rest will adjust. You get the idea. 

Uh...are we still on topic, BTW? *shifty eyes*


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Agreed. I'm barefoot as much as I can since a kid. Then again, my feet are something like my body-warmth-regulators. If I am warm, all I have to do is to keep the feet cool; then the rest will adjust. You get the idea.
> 
> Uh...are we still on topic, BTW? *shifty eyes*



Of course... we're discussing how feet and our types are... related...? Damn no, we are far from on topic, roflmao.


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

If anybody here's got a foot fetish, it's totally on topic. I personally hate feet and avoid touching even mine at all costs.


----------



## vanWinchester (May 29, 2009)

sunshine said:


> If anybody here's got a foot fetish, it's totally on topic. I personally hate feet and avoid touching even mine at all costs.


Heh, I often see feet as "just feet", but sometimes I try to make myself remember that it is not "just feet" and that those things drag you to everywhere all your life. Sometimes I make myself honor them a bit more or at least be thankful that I have'em. I could not exactly imagine a life without any feet. Would be complicated. So yeah, you get the idea.


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

I don't have a foot fetish but I knew a few people who did. 

I honestly don't get it. I tend to see feet as nothing more than feet. -shrug-


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

vanWinchester said:


> Heh, I often see feet as "just feet", but sometimes I try to make myself remember that it is not "just feet" and that those things drag you to everywhere all your life. Sometimes I make myself honor them a bit more or at least be thankful that I have'em. I could not exactly imagine a life without any feet. Would be complicated. So yeah, you get the idea.


Useful, they may very well (definitely) be, but they're still gross. :crazy:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

First of all, I want to say that physical qualities have no relevance for me when making choices about relationships. I take compatibility much too seriously to allow myself to be influenced by the aesthetics of the body, which mean almost nothing. If I am attracted to certain physical qualities, it is only when they represent something meaningful.

*Hair: * I prefer long hair, of any color, or a bald head, perhaps with long wispy strands along the edges. I do not consider really short hair or buzz cuts attractive, for the same reason that I am turned off by baseball caps. I associate them with macho jocks or military types. I wouldn't date a soldier or someone who took competitive team sports too seriously. If a man has short hair or a cap, or wears a uniform or sports jersey, but does not display the offensive characteristics I associate with them, I will not hold the misleading visual signals against him. He might just be oblivious to how fashion is used to communicate social group identification/ clique preference, or he may consciously reject the idea of following the social rules that attach meaning to fashion. In that case, he might actually be preferable to a long-haired fashion-conscious hippie. Most often, however, the kinds of guys I consider attractive tend to grow their hair out, or may even ignore taking care of their hair, and dress either artistically or comfortably, avoiding known symbols of conformity or aggression.

*Eyes: * I like intense eyes, of any color, or gentle, shy-looking eyes. I either want those soul-piercing eyes that make me feel completely vulnerable, or eyes that express that the man is the sensitive, vulnerable one. 

*Height:* Height is completely irrelevant. I'd be just as likely to date a giant as a dwarf, or anything in between. 

*Weight: * Fat guys tend to give very comfortable hugs, but I also like how skinny guys sink into me, as if I were absorbing them into my own body. Either would please me, even at extreme ends of the weight spectrum. The one I have now is very skinny, which is consistent with my pattern of preference. The guys I choose are usually either extremely obese or nearly skeletal.

*Facial features: * I don't want someone who scowls a lot or frequently looks angry/aggressive. Other than that, I don't really care about facial features. How his eyes are spaced, how big his nose is, how many freckles he has, or whether his teeth are crooked/missing, etc. have nothing to do with who he is. I'm more interested in a certain range of facial expressions, or cute quirks, twitches.

*Below-the-face features* I don't like heavily-muscled men unless they developed the muscles naturally by doing actual work (farm boys who haul hay, mountain men who chop wood, etc.) because I consider lifting weights or getting muscles at a gym to be a turn-off. Usually, if a man does so, it is because he wants to look a certain way to impress others, or because he wants to increase his potential to cause harm/ seem threatening or tough. If a man sincerely enjoys the physical sensations of such exercise, I would rather he spend his energy _doing_ something useful instead of wasting it trying to _look_ like he is potentially useful. If he likes running on a treadmill more than he likes going for long walks out in nature where he actually gets to go somewhere and see things, he is probably not my type. 

Body hair is neither a turn-on nor a turn-off. I do have a slight preference for beards, just because they seem like they would take less work, and I prefer guys who are relaxed about self-care. As long as he bathes at least once every other week and washes his clothes at least once a month, brushes his teeth often enough to avoid bad breath, and actually cleans himself before he starts to taste bad down there, I am not demanding about personal neatness. Messy hair is cute. I prefer a man who keeps a cluttered, disorganized room, and since such things are not readily apparent through a first impression, the most reliable immediate indicator that a man likes a relaxed atmosphere would be how inattentive he is to dressing, washing, etc. ...I know this is probably going to be unpopular, and might even seem gross to some of you, but it's how I really feel. *cringes and waits for a reaction*


----------



## imru2 (Jun 20, 2009)

Well dirty feet are gross. But I think that as long as your feet don't stink and your toenails aren't jagged, crusty, broken, etc., then feet aren't all that bad. :mellow:

I suppose they could be pretty, what with the little arches and all, but I rather look at those long long legs~~! Or in my own case... short legs. Damn my short stature!


----------



## principii (Jul 9, 2009)




----------



## Buffichar (Jul 14, 2009)

*No you don't*



jochris said:


> *Hair: * Slightly long, but not girly-long. Especially brown with curls.
> 
> *Eyes:* Don't really mind, though I tend to go for darker eyes.
> 
> ...


Your Ideal sounds sweet. I think it's great if your friends have opposing views. One it's great to argue about it and two there is no competition.


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Buffichar said:


> Your Ideal sounds sweet. I think it's great if your friends have opposing views. One it's great to argue about it and two there is no competition.


I agree. roud:


----------



## Kokos (Dec 28, 2008)

Woawww now all this is very very accurate, hahaha :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink: :wink:


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Silhouetree said:


> Although I do enjoy the symbolism behind having longer hair, it's not very comfortable to me. It gets hot, itchy, and just a plain pain to keep tame. I like having shorter hair because my head feels lighter and the wind can hit my scalp and it is refreshing. It makes me feel liberated (kinda ironic, huh?). When I have longer hair I feel like a Siberian Husky in Arizona, it just doesn't work out. It's too bad, if my hair was tamer, I'd probably keep longer hair.
> 
> Oh, and feet? I wub dem :3. Bring on da feeeetsies! I dunno if it's a fetish or not, but I like 'em. I don't like my own feet, though. Stinky feets aren't very pleasant, but I love mud-stained feet. It makes the person seem more earthy, free-spirited, and carefree.


Yeah, but I already know that you are sweet and generally non-competitive/ non-aggressive, so your hair wouldn't even be considered. Also, since I shaved my head once, when I lived in a place where it rained all the time and got tired of having wet hair, I think I should clarify that short hair is only unattractive on certain kinds of guys. If it is a matter of comfort, it should be considered value-neutral. The motive for having it is what I consider meaningful, not the physical form it takes. Still, I do like getting to gently brush the tangles out of a man's long hair if he is comfortable growing it out, because it makes me feel nurturing.

I just thought of something, because of your comment about feet. I am generally attracted to guys who like to be barefoot a lot, or wear sandals/ homemade shoes.


----------



## Chora (Jun 4, 2009)

Aw, I like this thread! it's interesting to see how it keeps threatening to derail but doesn't really. :laughing:
I remember posting something waaay back about my preferred personality traits and so on, but this is interesting as well. 

My ideal lover has never been an abstract illusion - it's always been about the first (and possibly only?) person I loved, that I keep going back to, constantly. But I've come to the realization lately that I'm far more physical than I originally expected, and my lust is more powerful and pure than I ever gave it credit for being. This is a rather interesting stage to be at, because I find that a lot of things I took as physical were in fact far more vague than I'd been taking them to be (and vice versa)

Regardless of external physical appearance, I would need a person who was genuine. Genuine as in, sincere and heartfelt in any way. Honest, even with his or her lies...capable of self-reflection. I guess that's the ultimate criteria. Someone with whom I could weep over collective flaws and delight in shared beauty all at once, I guess? Anyways, that's the ultimate criteria: so vital for me that it might as well be tangible, physical.

*Hair: *Slightly grown-out, shoulder-length hair triggers a gut-reaction-level turn-on for me. Dyed hair is hot in all colors except neon green. Dreads are very welcome. Dark hair is good. But the sort of hair I find most endearing is limp and confused as to what to do with itself, you know? The sort that looks like it could either be washed and primped to perfection, or just get oily in a few more days and then settle into itself, but which doesn't fall into either category and just ends up looking kind of awkward. Especially when the head is round and looks lost somehow. Then I just want to hug the head, hair and all, and drag its owner home with me. (Applies to both sexes.) 

*Eyes:* A clear, steady gaze will do very much for me. I can only speak in specifics here: I know a pair of eyes that glow gold when sunlight finds them. I admire them as I admire elaborate paintings. But I also knew a pair of eyes that were always brooding in their own shadow - very dark, aglow with darkness, as if fathomlessly mirrored onto their own selves. It was like lightening when those eyes found me and recognized me. The moment was an epiphany for me, it latched onto me... don't know if I'll ever find it again. But hey, I'll list it here. 

*Height: *Irrelevant. Like, completely.

*Weight: *Well... with stature, I tend to go for the energy that comes from wiry, compact intensity. It doesn't necessarily have anything to do with how much body mass there is. Comportment is much more important. An uncertain, fumbling, youthful gait that seems a bit stiff will melt me right down. For me, the impression is as if the person has just broken out of their shell and is trying very hard not to let on that they might trip over sunshine if they broke focus, even for a moment. 

*Facial features: *A rare, nervous, but beautiful, and invariably sincere, smile. :happy: The ability to sport a slanting, sexy sort of squint is also very much in demand. 

*Below-the-face features: *With guys, a big chest is wonderful to sink into, and a sturdy chin on a well-built neck is nice... with girls, really, I prefer the more, er, androgynous girls. Not like, buff, but capable of going either way, you know? For the most part I prefer voluptuous girls that dress in unselfconsciously bizarre, comfortable ways. And the odd tattoo or piercing will just about get me flowing. '_' Lip piercings especially. And tattoos perched precariously on shoulder blades. Basically anything that makes my fingertips tingle and erases the soles of my feet, goes. Big, hardened hands are also very important. And bare, dust-encrusted feet. Not that I focus on them, but there's a sort of heartwarming reassurance in the presence of body parts that seem to exude a casual disregard for hygenie. 

Whoever it is, I do have a bit of a longing to feel completely needed and accepted, and completely needing and accepting in return. But I suppose I do live and let live, trusting the simmering underlying connection... not that I'm taken now. I'm actually quite lonely in this regard, and my body is as well. :mellow: 

Thing is, when I DO fall in love whatever is of that person becomes the idealized trait, for me. I suppose it means I have fickle taste. Aah.. dunno.. I'm just biding my time for the time being :tongue:


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

jochris said:


> *Hair: * Slightly long, but not girly-long. Especially brown with curls.
> 
> *Eyes:* Don't really mind, though I tend to go for darker eyes.
> 
> ...


Muscles also turn me off. Everything you said for weight is so true. I don't know about you, but I think guys who are tall and skinny are more elegant-looking and agile.


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

sunshine said:


> I would never date a guy unless he had a very captivating heart and mind, but that doesn't stop me from finding specific physical traits more attractive than others. I think everybody has a "type" that they find most physically attractive, whether or not that influences their dating choices. Feel free to use the "form" that I'm writing below, or just describe what you think is sexy, disregarding personality. (I believe I already saw a similar thread for personality types, so I figured I'd create this one.)
> *Hair: *Dark. Darker the better. Also not long enough to rival mine, but preferably not buzz-cut short. You need something to run your fingers through!
> *Eyes: *Any color, but pretty. I tend to go for guys with unusually small or unusually large eyes, for some reason.
> *Height:* I'm almost 5'8", so I prefer a guy who isn't shorter than me. It is nice to be with a guy who's not a whole lot taller, though, because then you don't have to pull him down to you to kiss him. :tongue: So I'd say 5'8"-5'10" is what I usually go for (albeit, my current boyfriend is over 6 feet tall).
> ...


hi there...name's ace, vt1099ace ...so, what's a nice girl like you doing in a place like this_?...besides talking to a guy like me that is. :wink: I grew out my 'burns and 'stash, btw_


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

vt1099ace said:


> _I grew out my 'burns and 'stash, btw_


Aww, just for lil ol' me? :wink:


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

sunshine said:


> Aww, just for lil ol' me? :wink:


yes ma'am...justy now, through shear will. roud: my co workers where startled by the noise.

the lenght of the burns lines up nicely with the corners of the stash (at the corners of the mouth)
annd if m'lady like, I toss in a soul patch for good measure...


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

vt1099ace said:


> yes ma'am...justy now, through shear will. roud: my co workers where startled by the noise.
> 
> the lenght of the burns lines up nicely with the corners of the stash (at the corners of the mouth)
> annd if m'lady like, I toss in a soul patch for good measure...


ROFL, only if you feel like terrifying your co-workers. :crazy:


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

sunshine said:


> ROFL, only if you feel like terrifying your co-workers. :crazy:


they already are, see I have the _microwave_ and the _minfrig_ in my cube..I give them the *orgre* (ok,* bridge troll*) _glare_ (followed by a toothy grin) when they enter do get their lunches.....:crazy: such fun, is too much for one guy. Especially with the stash and burns...and a soul patch?!? woo-hoo!


----------



## sunshine (Jul 18, 2009)

You live in a cube? I've always preferred spherical dwellings, myself... 






You've got sooooul!


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

sunshine said:


> You live in a cube? I've always preferred spherical dwellings, myself...
> 
> YouTube - Matchbox Twenty- Soul (Live at Philip's Arena)
> 
> You've got sooooul!


let me take you on a journey.....

TO MY HELL !


----------



## Charlie (Jun 7, 2009)

oh way to be awesome sunshine! 

Weeell if we're talking about _ideals_, I am an ENFP and I live for the ideal :crazy:. Let me say that also I am a true P. This is all _very_ changeable, and it usually does change, as long as I find something cute about him. but this is just my idealistic dream. 

*Hair:* I love hair. Soooo nice hair is awesome, but if you are a bit challenged, I can usually hook you up. Also, I like it if you let me try out new styles on you :laughing:, like a good, sweet boyfriend should! 
oooh and fellas! PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT: if ya wanna get wit me, lay off the hair product! Au natural or a slight product tossel is preferred. Please no crunchy french fry hair. I like longer hair, anything but buzzed. And not longer than mine hah. I don't care about color. Usually I go for brunettes, though. Oh wash your hair please. I like clean hair. I'm super affectionate and will often run my figures through your hair :blushed:.

*Face:* Cute :laughing:. hehe I like chewy lips for kissing. It doesn't hurt to have a pretty smile, but it isn't necessary. I have an eyelash fetish. I openly admit this. If you have super long eyelashes, I dig. Eye color isn't super important. Usually I end up with guys that have blue or green eyes, however a nice pair of sparkling brown can be very attractive roud:. I prefer no facial hair; it really hurts to make out with that rubbing on my face! But again, my last bf had facial hair, so I'm open. 

*Body:* I love skinny guys. Like _really_ skinny guys. But I also like pudgy guys and guys who are a little built. A six pack doesn't hurt but it isn't necessary. Also sexy backs +1. Someone who makes me feel small in his arms, and feels stronger than me :blushed:. Just please, do not be overly buff, _huge_ turn off. I just think it's gross. 

*Height: * I'm 5'9. So someone who is at least 5'9. But ideally, he'd be 6'2 so that I could wear heels around him without worrying that I'm making him feel embarrassed. Not taller than 6'4 though please. 

Style: This is one of my biggest turn ons. If I see a guy wearing a nice suit or a tailored pair of jeans with a tie and a sports jacket *drools*. But anyone who has a rad sense of style reflecting themselves, sweet. Huge turn off: thoset-shirts with _stupid_, _crass_ sayings on them :angry:. no. just no. Please be able to at least match me in my level of attire. Ie. if we go out to dinner and I wear stilettos and a pencil skirt, please don't wear a t-shirt and sneakers. But again, negotiable. This is just my ideals hehe. 

Please also have the biggest heart in the universe and a intellectual side :blushed:.


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

Charlie said:


> Style: This is one of my biggest turn ons. If I see a guy wearing a nice suit or a tailored pair of jeans with a tie and a sports jacket *drools*. But anyone who has a rad sense of style reflecting themselves, sweet. Huge turn off: thoset-shirts with _stupid_, _crass_ sayings on them :angry:. no. just no. Please be able to at least match me in my level of attire. Ie. if we go out to dinner and I wear stilettos and a pencil skirt, please don't wear a t-shirt and sneakers. But again, negotiable. This is just my ideals hehe.
> 
> Please also have the biggest heart in the universe and a intellectual side :blushed:.


I forgot to mention that attitude t-shirts are really annoying, unless the person wearing the shirt is doing so to make a statement against them, like a very masculine guy wearing a shirt that says "princess" or anything completely inappropriate like that. Mostly, however, I am not amused by or attracted to people who would say things like the sayings on the shirts, nor am I usually attracted to people who think they are legitimately funny. They usually make the wearer seem like an arrogant jerk, or a stupid bitch, depending on his or her gender, and the low quality of the crude humor becomes even more noticeable on hobby-oriented clothing. I am not interested in the lame "rod" and "fly" inuendos on your ridiculous fishing shirt, okay?


----------



## kiskadee (Jan 9, 2009)

Like many people have said, physical appearance is an extremely minor factor for me, which is probably why a lot of these categories are completely dry of specificity (if that's even a word).

Hair: Only once in a blue moon do I find a guy who can actually pull off long hair to any degree, although if it's so short you can see their scalp, it's kind of disgusting. As for colors, I'm not terribly picky; what I find most attractive depends almost entirely on the guy. I seem to have a thing for white/gray hair for some reason, though blonde hair that's so light it's _almost_ white is just annoying. I also like scruffy hair. Really curly hair also annoys me, though it can be a little bit wavy and stuff with no problem.

Eyes: Again, not terrbibly picky about eyes, except that I prefer them dark, and preferably not too large. Still, like hair, it depends on the guy.

Height: I'm really not so picky about height. As long as I don't have to look straight down to see the top of his head, or straight up to see his chin, I'm fine with it.  I think I have a bit of a preference for shorter people, though. I think I like it best when they're my size or slightly taller, though they seem to be kind of hard to find, except in the realm of twelve-year-olds. XP

Weight: Well, I guess a little bit of extra weight is fine, but if they're so heavy they can hardly even stand up and stuff, then it's just...no.

Facial features: Well...I guess I kind of notice people's noses more than most people, and I can't stand big lips. Other than that, I'm not sure what to say about this category.

Body Physique: I have issues with really muscular guys. I prefer them kind of small and skinny. Also, I can't dark skin unless it's paired with _really_ dark hair. I kind of like really pale skin.


----------



## pianopraze (Jun 29, 2009)

Charlie said:


> *Height: * I'm 5'9. So someone who is at least 5'9. But ideally, he'd be 6'2 so that I could wear heels around him without worrying that I'm making him feel embarrassed. Not taller than 6'4 though please.
> Please also have the biggest heart in the universe and a intellectual side :blushed:.


Yay! someone who likes me as I am...

*hugs*

oh... she said intellectual....D***... that leaves me out:crazy:


----------



## vt1099ace (Jun 8, 2009)

ok, to get serious...

*hair: *long, at least sgoulder, but silky and flowing...no greasy dreds or dirty mops
*eyes/mouth/face: *in classy proportions, no agelina lips (_last time I seen anything with lips like that, it stuck to the bottom of a shark_) to too big, sorry jeri ryan and kathy griffin, but...no too much. Eyes, two are good, I like deep and soulful.
*body: *check out the art through history from greek statues to the renaissance masters and you get the idea of what I like.
*heigth: *tall enought that when held close her forehead is at least at my nose..I'm 6'6" so that's what? 5'10'' to 6'1'' ish that way its a better fit as she rest her head on my shoulder.
_style: _girl next door, that's a best freind


----------



## jochris (Jul 18, 2009)

Clean, non-gelled hair ftw. roud:


----------



## Perseus (Mar 7, 2009)

*Dialogue*

"If you stay fixed to the Rock of Gibraltar, I am going to send the Dolphin around to trampoline all over you!"

The Dolphin is well known blubbery endomorph (Glaucus Pressure Cooker Divination System using Underwater Critters).


----------

